# Bf 109 crash sites in North-eastern France on May 27 1944



## Daniel BASTIEN (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello,
Some friends and myself (all French) are trying to locate as precisely as possible the crash sites of JG 3, JG 5, JG 27, JG 53, and JG 54 Bf 109s that had been shot down, on May 27 1944, in the Vosges mountains area (North-eastern part of France) by 8th Air Force’s P-51s and B-17s of mission 373, during a fierce air battle.
With the help of local wittenessses who were kids at that time, we have been able to locate most of the crash sites (all but one) and, at some of these crash sites, we found remaining parts of some of these aircraft, but we have difficulties, for a few of theses aircraft, in identifying who was flying which aircraft.
An information that would be helpful in our researches is to know if the following Bf 109s : 163377, 163754 and 412221, were equiped with 20 or 30 mm guns
We are also looking for a list [Werknummern] of all the Messerschmitt Bf 109 G6 U4.
Any help regarding these matters would be greatly appreciated.
Best regards 
Dan


----------

